# Cold Room Paint Suggestions???



## sttryffe (Apr 18, 2007)

Hello!

How's everyone! I pray that all is well!

I was just wondering if anybody has any suggestions as to the type of paint to use for painting the walls (block walls...old house) of a cold room?

Is there a particular brand/type that stands out from the rest???
Any suggestions at all would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks!

God Bless!


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

How cold is cold?


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

A heater


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

ewingpainting.net said:


> A heater


Too Funny...Talk to your paint rep or just use SW low temp paint...


----------



## sttryffe (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks for taking the time to help....it's bare block...so would you recommend priming before applying the SW low temp paint? Or just 2 coat it? Thanks again for your time!


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Block filler than 2 coats


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

Charge $0.02 sf and beat the lowball hacks that don't know sh*t


----------

